# new festool toy... tracksaw



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I got to play with a cool new toy today. Boring old deck but a cool new toy nonetheless.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)




----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What rails did you get? I want one myself, I have a ton of ways I would use a TS 55.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nevermind you got that post in before I could reply. Sweet tool!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet! I've been toying with getting one myself. But the reality of it is, I'm a wood butcher at heart. I should really stick to painting. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

How does it stay up on the wall like that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I hate you.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> How does it stay up on the wall like that?


Gough that's a freaking deck.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I hate you.


Me? I'm not the one posting sideways photos!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got two of them. One I bought and the other I inherited from my Dad. They're a nice setup if you do a lot of work that calls for them. Personally, I prefer my PC 6" circular and the jigs and straight edges I made for it. Easier to use, lighter, and a little torque monster.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Um I want one please PM me for my address...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

As we make the transition to the new shop, I go back and forth about getting one of these. We do break down a lot of sheet goods, for which this would be ideal and take up a lot less space than the table saw setup we're using now. The downside is that we use the table saw for a lot of other work as well. To complicate matters, our current shop is literally across the street from the ER and the new shop is 14 miles away, so I'm also looking at a SawStop. So it comes down to choosing between the Festool and the SawStop.


----------

